# question for the S4 experts



## FLYGTI216 (Jan 19, 2003)

I have been debating on getting a chip for my 01 S4. I am not sure if its and 01.5 or just an 01. I have a hitachi mas air flow sensor. The ecm # is 8DO 907-551-H. I have herd that t & m boxes will work with the hitachi. I have also not seen any chips for the H box. Mind you my car is a manual. The cluster has the S4 logo on the speedometer side and not the RPM side. I did replace the cluster a year back and the dealer may have gotten the wrong one. So what do the experts say?
Thanks


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: question for the S4 experts (FLYGTI216)*

APR and others make chip software for the H box. Call around to get more info.
http://www.goapr.com/Audi/supp....html
Look on your driver door sticker for the car build date, it'll be two pairs of numbers stamped on the sticker with nothing labelled around them, example 10 00 would be a build date of Oct 2000, which is the 1st month for the 01.5's. See the sticky at the top of the B5 S4 forum for build date cut offs.


----------



## Grifnsqest (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: question for the S4 experts (FLYGTI216)*

This may be a dumb response, but I'm not real sure... Rather than goin by all the parts that are, or are not in the car. Why don't you look at the tag on the door sill. It will tell you the time of year it was produced, and that will tell you whether to consider your car an 01 or 01.5


----------

